# Jan tana help please



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi I have some questions about the jan tana tanning kit.

1. When do I start applying the base tan?

2. I am using veet and shaving, no waxing. When should I veet? Show day? Before tan is applied?

3. If I veet before any tan is applied is it ok to shave with shaver and is it ok to shave at all, I've heard jan tana can react with the ph in your skin so would the vitamin strip that shavers have effect jan tana?

4. Any other tips for this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dont veet. It will effect the tan.

Just shave with a basic razor, I use an electric one ( Phillips body groom), but a bic throw away will work, just takes longer. Which jan tana is it? Comp colour or ultra 1?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Dont veet. It will effect the tan.
> 
> Just shave with a basic razor, I use an electric one ( Phillips body groom), but a bic throw away will work, just takes longer. Which jan tana is it? Comp colour or ultra 1?


How short do you need the hair as I struggle to get that baby smooth finish?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Dont veet. It will effect the tan.
> 
> Just shave with a basic razor, I use an electric one ( Phillips body groom), but a bic throw away will work, just takes longer. Which jan tana is it? Comp colour or ultra 1?


I'm not sure yet, I think so. I haven't ordered it yet. I ordered dream tan but it was out of stock. Jan tana is supposed to be better but I'm tempted to try and find some dream tan now as it seems a lot of work and it's my first show. Do you know anything about this show off tan?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

No only used dream tan and jan tana.

The one coat is good, get that and do one the night before, in the morning shower in cold water - just water no soap or scrub, this just washes off the excess, then pat dry. Do another coat, let it dry then put on some lose clothes, get glaze and do that 20 mins before u go on.

I would defo advise getting dream tan too, if anything happens with the jan tana you can slap that on top. Its good for covering tattoos if u have them, but ukbff does not allow instant tan like dream tan so I had to use jan tana. If u go the dream tan route, still use jan tana the night before and wash off, then do dream tan at venue.

Chris - get the hair off mate but if it grows back a bit on the day it's fine but even little hair, get it off, when u sweat a little it shows up a lot on even the smallest hair. But if it's not smooth that will be ok, a little stubble won't affect too much. Just do it fri night / sat am. Spoke to JP about you mate, hes very happy, cant wait to see u on Sunday.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm just gonna find some dream tan then and not bother with jan tana. It's too much money and this show allows it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

stick with dream tan mate, im never going to use show time after the finals last year with rob, didnt compare to the jan tana previously used and as for if i could've used dream tan....wouldve definately used that


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

what show are you doing whyso serious?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Galtonator said:


> what show are you doing whyso serious?


Just a local one but it offers a possible invite to the novice Britain, then maybe ukbff Bedford 3 weeks later (although I'm worried I will be a bit small as I will be mid to lower end of the under 90kgs), but definitely doing the ukbff stars of tomorrow in november

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How tall are you Jason? Can you not do classics?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If ur going UKBFF route do what I suggested. If the Jan tana doesn't work u can hit the dream tan, if it does then u know u can use it for the UKBFF shows.


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Magic what product did you use in the jan tana line..?

I am doing the Nabba British then coming up the road to do my local UKBFF show in Scotland

on the sunday, so will be simply looking to wash off my dream tan cream and apply Jan Tana

on the Sunday morning and touch up back stage.

Any input appreciated as never used Jan Tana before.

Ian.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> If ur going UKBFF route do what I suggested. If the Jan tana doesn't work u can hit the dream tan, if it does then u know u can use it for the UKBFF shows.


I don't think u understood what I said the first time mate. I cant afford to buy both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> How tall are you Jason? Can you not do classics?


5ft 10, Kristian recogns u will be too big for the classics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Id be too big? I have to be under 76.7kg fr my height I was 70.7 last year at bedford

I don't think I've grown that much if I'm too big for classics I'll be near the 80kg limit


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> Id be too big? I have to be under 76.7kg fr my height I was 70.7 last year at bedford
> 
> I don't think I've grown that much if I'm too big for classics I'll be near the 80kg limit


Sorry I meant I would be too big, I don't know what my height is in cm. I'll be around 83kg for Bedford, hopefully a few more for London

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I think it's 178ish in cm just a guess meaning prob have to be just under 80 for classics would be crazy conditioned at that weight that's a guess at the weight though


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It will cost an extra 20 quid for the dream tan mate? You'll need the extra tan if your doing 2-3 shows. Up to you but after dieting for so long I wouldnt risk it for the sake of 20 pounds.

Also at 5 10 your classic limit will be about 84-85 kgs, aim to get as shredded as possible and at the show's weigh in, enter classic and if you don't make weight transfer in to inters, worth a try.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

OJay said:


> I think it's 178ish in cm just a guess meaning prob have to be just under 80 for classics would be crazy conditioned at that weight that's a guess at the weight though


178 - 100 + 6 = 84 kgs mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Heat01 said:


> Magic what product did you use in the jan tana line..?
> 
> I am doing the Nabba British then coming up the road to do my local UKBFF show in Scotland
> 
> ...


Ian, do what I suggested above.....try and use jan tana ultra1. If it doesn't work out then use dream tan, but try it with JT first!

With dream tan it does wipe off in places, knees, elbows, back....and if your White under it looks bad, that's why I'd always use jan tana or other underneath.

Guys I can't stress enough the importance of tan and getting it right, after all that hard work, your tan is a massive factor! Don't let it fcuk you up!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jan tana Hi def mousse is much better than the ultra1 in my opinion, I have my guys put 3-4 coats on over 48hrs and it works a treat


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Jan tana Hi def mousse is much better than the ultra1 in my opinion, I have my guys put 3-4 coats on over 48hrs and it works a treat


Paul/Magic in my situ doing the Nabba Brits on the Sat where i will be using dream tan as a base, and the dream tan cream number 2 as

finish tan, correct me if im wrong but dream tan is not allowed at UKBFF so in this case i could not use as an alternative to the Jan Tana..?

I know its not an ideal scenario doing these shows so close, but the Scottish UKBFF is close to my home town and i am going to make the effort to do the show, so just looking for tips on application on the day.

Guess it will be trial and error...

Cheers-Ian.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> It will cost an extra 20 quid for the dream tan mate? You'll need the extra tan if your doing 2-3 shows. Up to you but after dieting for so long I wouldnt risk it for the sake of 20 pounds.
> 
> Also at 5 10 your classic limit will be about 84-85 kgs, aim to get as shredded as possible and at the show's weigh in, enter classic and if you don't make weight transfer in to inters, worth a try.


I'm not looking at it as an extra £20, I'm looking at it as £20 to pay out this month instead of £65 because I would get the full jan tana kit if I was to do it which is £45 as I wouldn't want it ****ed up. So it's not the case of only an extra £20 it's a case of an extra £45. Because I have someone experienced in dream tan cream to apply it and me naturally going very dark after a few sunbeds. Cost wise it makes sense for me to just buy dream tan and look into jan tana for the ukbff in November. At worst case scenario if I feel ready for the Bedford that jan tana would be purchased out of the next months wages so all good. It may seem like only £20 but when I'm paying £935 in rent and bills to maintain a 2 bed 2 bath house, £200 in gear, £200 on food, £100 on supplements, £20 until I move into my new place is quite a lot lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Heat01 said:


> Paul/Magic in my situ doing the Nabba Brits on the Sat where i will be using dream tan as a base, and the dream tan cream number 2 as
> 
> finish tan, correct me if im wrong but dream tan is not allowed at UKBFF so in this case i could not use as an alternative to the Jan Tana..?
> 
> ...


I know dream tan is def banned from ukbff so I'm guessing for you your best bet would be buy the jan tana and test it on an area of skin or better yet find someone who has some spare from an old show (although tried that and didn't get far

I have a question to the two jan tana users, if say my show is on the Sunday and I start applying jan tana on the Friday, could I veet on say the Thursday morning, then exfoliate well straight after, exfoliate at lunch and in the morning, then on the Friday morning switch to the jan tana body scrub, use that throughout Friday and then start applying the tan in the eve and then use a disposable bic (or I maybe able to use an electric shaver as my new housemate hopefully by then is my friend who is competing in the same show, I am just worried about how close the shave will go as I have thick hair) on the day of the show

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

From what I remember my show was Sunday

I prepped veet on thurs was exfoliating way before that. First coat fri night, cold shower sat morn rinse and dry apply 2nd then throughout sat 2 or 3 maybe 4 coats

Sunday morning another then my trainer done another when got there as was still too light and I ran out for my face lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I used Jan tanna last year the high def mouse. This is what I did

I made sure i started shaving 6 weeks out to get my skin used to the process. A week out from the show I started washing with only the jan tanna scrub and using the jan tanna moisturiser after each shower or bath. Friday night I shaved, head to toe. Saturday morning i checked to make sure there were no missed bits on the shaving front and then scrubbed and did not moisturise. Saturday afternoon we tanned up. First 2 coats soaked in easily so only left and hour between coats then just did 2 more coats Saturday and 1 more Sunday before we went off to the venue.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Jan tana Hi def mousse is much better than the ultra1 in my opinion, I have my guys put 3-4 coats on over 48hrs and it works a treat


I didnt think you could buy the high Def anymore Paul? UKBFF are now the only ones with rights to import it and they only sell ultra 1 on their web site!

I did like the high def, used it for my last 2 shows and it worked well - think I did 3 coats but 4 would be better (but prob 2 bottles).


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

Heat01 said:


> Paul/Magic in my situ doing the Nabba Brits on the Sat where i will be using dream tan as a base, and the dream tan cream number 2 as
> 
> finish tan, correct me if im wrong but dream tan is not allowed at UKBFF so in this case i could not use as an alternative to the Jan Tana..?
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, You better check with UKBFF to see if you will be allowed to compete,from what I understand due to new rulings if you compete in a NABBA british final you cannot compete with UKBFF.Hope i'm wrong and you can cause it will be a great show according to Davy McGrath its a sell out,got my ticket but will prob be backstage..best of luck at Nabba Finals


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> Hi I have some questions about the jan tana tanning kit.
> 
> 1. When do I start applying the base tan?
> 
> ...


My advise is as you will also be competing at a UKBFF show use Jan Tana. A) It's less messy than Dream tan, B) Dream Tan is banned by the UKBFF, c) save yourself some money by sticking with one product.

TANNING INSTRUCTIONS

1. Exfoliate and moisturise for about a week prior to tanning this will help with your skin taking the tan well. Shave, wax or Veet 48hrs before you start your tanning.

2. DO NOT exfoliate and moisturise on the day you start tanning

3. DO NOT use deoderants, aftershaves, heavily scented shower gels or soaps or spray on hair products on the day you start tanning.

4. Remove all jewelery

5. For Shows held on a saturday start tanning on Thursday morning, Shows held on Sundays start tanning on Friday morning, apply one coat of tan as a base colour and let it develop overnight.

6. Shower off the guide colour (DO NOT use soap, scrubs, wash mits or flannels) you will be left with a base to start the next steps

7. After your shower in the morning apply another coat of tan then 6-8 hours later apply a second coat DO NOT SHOWER IN BETWEEN COATS

8. On show day morning apply another coat of tan. That will be sufficient colour with 4 coats of tan.

9. Take your tan with you to touch up if required before going on stage and don't forget your glaze.

Lou - SHOW TAN


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> No only used dream tan and jan tana.
> 
> The one coat is good, get that and do one the night before, in the morning shower in cold water - just water no soap or scrub, this just washes off the excess, then pat dry. Do another coat, let it dry then put on some lose clothes, get glaze and do that 20 mins before u go on.
> 
> ...





OJay said:


> From what I remember my show was Sunday
> 
> I prepped veet on thurs was exfoliating way before that. First coat fri night, cold shower sat morn rinse and dry apply 2nd then throughout sat 2 or 3 maybe 4 coats
> 
> Sunday morning another then my trainer done another when got there as was still too light and I ran out for my face lol


What is all this cold shower b0ll0cks?????? Just take a nice warm shower and rinse the guide colour off, there is absolutely no advantage to showering with cold water. You guys talk such cr4p at times..... :lol: Tanning instructions for Jan Tana Hi-Def self application duely posted above.

Lou - Show Tan


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Lou said:


> What is all this cold shower b0ll0cks?????? Just take a nice warm shower and rinse the guide colour off, there is absolutely no advantage to showering with cold water. You guys talk such cr4p at times..... :lol: Tanning instructions for Jan Tana Hi-Def self application duely posted above.
> 
> Lou - Show Tan


Lol tren ace and hot = buckets of sweat for me!

Plus it wakes me up!

Great post tho Lou, following those instructions u posted would create a great colour! If you want to make a thread on tanning your experience would make a great sticky for everyone to read! If you get time that is! Tanning is such a vital part of the comp day but so many people disregard it until a week out!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i used liquid sun rayz when i competed on Sunday at the south coast UKBFF show.

I won my class looking the nuts with this color!

Its a more natural brown than the orangey hue i get with Jan Tana plus i only needed 3 coats in total.

I also used show tan service, lou and karen really took the stress out of the whole tanning process!

here's a handy guid to getting the best out of the tan

http://www.liquidsunrayz.co.uk/tanningtips.aspx

here's me on show day with liquid sun rayz










and the day after, after a shower i was left with a great looking brown tan


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

It does look the dogs danglies doesn't it??? Nice one Aaron


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all your handy work!! 

totally 100% over the moon with the service!!


----------

